# Using Colestral



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I saw a thread about using Colestral to condition and beautify a golden's coat. 

Is this something that would benefit pet goldens or is it really just something extra that is used on show dogs?

How does one use it? It seems as though it is applied to the coat and left in for a day or so and then washed out.

Do you think it would be a fun thing to try on my Bentley or should I leave it to the pros.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The woman who showed my girls used it to make their coats seem thicker when showing. I wouldn't use it on my guys for any other reason.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting....  

We use it on horse tails to grow tails. Like if they've been rubbing their tails all winter. I think it conditions and makes the hair healthier? Or is supposed to. I never realized people would use the gloop on dogs.


----------



## JessiesGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

We use it on Bull Terriers legs to give them a little more bone and help the chalk stick. I don't know if I would just use it for a pet dog but I don't think a little every once it a while could hurt.


----------

